# La Paradoja del Color Amarillo



## aquileslor (Jun 8, 2013)

PARADOJA  DEL  COLOR  AMARILLO
Hoy abro un nuevo tema aunque aunque recomiendo leer el otro hilo titulado “La Luz, el color y la electrónica” para tener en claro algunos conceptos.
Porque entraremos ahora en un campo que hasta podría ser tomado como filosófico.
Es el dilema de cómo se forma el color amarillo.
La verdad que muchos se lo preguntan y estudian pero yo quise dilucidarlo y entenderlo haciendo mis propios experimentos.
En un espectro de difracción como en uno de refracción o en el arco iris, aparece una serie de colores como lo hemos visto en el espectro de luz. Y estos colores, reunidos de nuevo enfocándolos con una lente, forman de nuevo la luz blanca original. Ahora bien, cada color individual tiene una frecuencia o longitud de onda individual y específica y se pueden mezclar entre si. Si se unen, es decir, si los separamos, tomamos dos o mas de ellos, y los reunimos  formarán otro color.  Pero hay tres colores que no podemos formar uniendo otros, pero mezclandolos entre si, podemos obtener todos los colores imaginables y hasta el color blanco. Son el ROJO, el VERDE y el AZUL.
Por eso se llaman COLORES PRIMARIOS.
Porque de toda la gama de colores que forman la luz blanca, con solo tres de ellos podemos volver a formar el color blanco. Pero ahora, si con esta luz blanca formamos su espectro, saldrán solo los tres colores que usamos para componerla. 
Cualquiera lo puede ver con un led RGB, porque por suerte los leds dan haces de luz casi monocromática. Regulando la cantidad de luz de cada uno, se puede formar la luz blanca.
Y no se necesita ningún aparataje para hacer esta prueba con leds RGB de 20 mA. Con solo tres potenciómetros de 20 K y tres resistencias de 220 Ω, todo en serie con cada led, se pueden formar los colores a gusto. “ Tratar de enfocar cada led en el mismo círculo, para que se encuentren los colores sobre un papel blanco”.
Y todos los colores provenientes de mezclas, se pueden detectar al mirarlos y definir los colores que lo forman. Por ejemplo el denominado CYAN en inglés del cual no tenemos palabra castellana para denominarlo sino azul verdoso. O el anaranjado o color naranja, que al verlo nos decimos: es una mezcla de ROJO y AMARILLO. 
Porque decimos AMARILLO. Porque desde nuestra infancia nos han enseñado que el color AMARILLO es un color primario.
Pero si se analiza este AMARILLO con un espectrofotómetro o medidor de colores, se encuentra que en realidad hay allí dos colores: el ROJO y el VERDE. Y es así, porque si unimos luz de estos dos colores nos dan el amarillo.
Pero esto se da solamente en la luz de esos colores. Tenemos que unir un haz de luz de color ROJO y uno de VERDE. (De nuevo prueben con el led RGB).
Pero si queremos tener AMARILLO en una pintura, todos sabemos que no se puede formar con ningún otro color. ¡Y cómo es esto !   Porque en colores sólidos, como los de la naturaleza, todos los colores son compuestos. No hay colores puros como los del arco iris. Pero la luz tiene todos los colores y al reflejarse en los objetos “ los pinta con todos” pero algunos son absorbidos por el objeto y otros reflejados, que es lo que vemos. Debo confesar que a mí también me atoró esta reflexión. 
Entonces quise salir de dudas.
¿Cómo tener haces de luz de colores puros para mezclarlos y formar otros colores? El aparataje sería muy complejo, pero tenemos a la mano la solución fácil: usando leds de color. Y la mezcla de los colores individuales es lo que terminó de confirmar la composición de la luz por muchos tonos de color diferentes.
Sabemos que los leds producen rayos de luz que son casi puros, no son mezclas( salvo los blancos, que ya hemos dicho, es una mezcla de colores). Busqué entonces un led que fuera lo más amarillo posible porque algunos llamados amarillos son más bien color naranja. Tengo algunos de 580 nm. Me hubiera gustado conseguir alguno más amarillo, como de 565 nm, pero no hay o no encuentro.
Lo fijé convenientemente y delante le puse un acrílico translúcido para reflejar un círculo amarillo.
Como hay leds llamados RGB porque tienen en realidad tres leds (o mas) de color Rojo, Verde y Azul, en un solo chip, podemos usarlos para mezclar colores fácilmente porque prácticamente se emiten desde un solo lado. Y eso es lo que se hace comúnmente con estos leds. Y como he construido un iluminador RGB con fines didácticos y de estudio, decidí usarlo para estudiar la mezcla del Rojo y el Verde.
Al lado del led Amarillo, coloqué el Iluminador RGB también con un acrílico enfrente y traté de igualar lo mejor posible su amarillo con el del led. Quiero aclarar que medidos con un espectrofotómetro, los tres colores de este iluminador RGB que como está hecho con un led RGB de 10 W, tiene  tres filas de leds de cada color, miden: el ROJO , 624 nm, el VERDE, 510 nm y el AZUL, 460 nm. En la foto primera se muestra los dos amarillos, uno junto al otro para comparación.


El led amarillo está a la izquierda y muestra una aureola anaranjada que no se ve al natural. El sensor de la cámara fotográfica lo tomó así, y como estas fotos no son retocadas lo dejé así. Total nos interesa el centro que se ve bien amarillo.
Entonces a través de una red de difracción holográfica de 1000 líneas por milímetro, hice fotos de ambas luces por separado.


 Aquí se vé la difracción clásica del haz del led Amarillo, en el centro la imagen sin cambio de la luz del led. Y a los lados, las imágenes difractadas. Estos son los únicos colores que aparecen, lo que nos confirma la pureza del color del led.
(La cámara fotográfica, al querer igualar la luminosidad de la toma, hizo rojizos las imágenes difractadas del led).
Luego hice lo mismo con el amarillo del RGB, lograda uniendo ROJO y VERDE en proporciones que no dieran mucha más luminosidad que el led amarillo para que quedaran lo mas igualados posible en las fotografías.



Y resultó esto.
Se nota claramente que la difracción nos muestra dos colores componentes que son el ROJO Y EL VERDE.  Lo cual nos ilustra sobre lo que son: dos colores iguales, ambos AMARILLOS, pero que uno es puro y el otro está formado por dos colores. Esto es lo que se puede llamar, LA PARADOJA DEL AMARILLO.
Y esto es tan así, que si analizamos estos dos colores de la pantalla del monitor o de un televisor, con una lupa potente o un microscopio, vemos un punto rojo, un punto verde y un punto negro. Y no vemos amarillo. Porque la pantalla del televisor o del monitor tiene solamente tres colores: los RGB:  ROJO, VERDE Y AZUL. Con solo estos colores y otro más que en realidad no existe: EL NEGRO, forman todos los colores del arco iris. Se le llama al sistema standard RGBK.
Y si analizamos una pintura amarilla nos daría también los dos colores, porque los medidores de color miden también así, los sensores “ven” RGB.
Y si los fotografiamos, y miramos los pixels, también nos dan los dos colores, porque la cámara fotográfica transforma todos los colores en niveles distintos de RGB y K.
Si alguien no sabe que es una red de difracción, es en si un instrumento que lo puedo explicar en el momento en que lo pidan, pero no lo hago ahora para no extenderme mucho.
En definitiva, son dos colores distintos al analizarlos, pero que son iguales al verlos o medirlos.
Y aquí está la explicación de porqué se pensó en utilizar una luz azul sobre una sustancia fluorescente amarilla para hacer el led blanco. Porque así unían los tres colores RGB para producir la luz blanca.
Invito a los foristas hacer el experimento: hacer una figura amarilla en la computadora y mirando con un microscopio casero, hecho con dos o tres lupas corrientes, una arriba de la otra, verán solo pixels Rojos y Amarillos.
Y aquí es donde se unen todavía más “La luz, el color y la electrónica”.
Los leds, son electrónica, y producen luz de colores. Las pantallas devuelven colores, que se forman electrónicamente, tanto es así, que la intensidad de los colores de las pantallas se miden en 255 niveles. Número bastante conocido por nosotros, los “electrónicos”. 
Aquí quiero aclarar que los sistemas de impresión tanto Ink Jet, Offset y en las imprentas se usa otro standard, el llamado CYMK ( cyan, yellow, magenta y negro) con tintas formadas por mezcla y nó el RGBK. Este está dedicado al trabajo electrónico.
Bueno, hasta la próxima. Y un saludo a todos.


----------



## Ardogan (Jun 8, 2013)

Hace unos días estaba "webeando" y me encontré con este comic:
http://theoatmeal.com/comics/mantis_shrimp
Hay una traducción en castellano en:
http://naukas.com/2013/04/15/por-que-la-mantis-marina-es-mi-nuevo-animal-favorito/







Me puse a leer un poco sobre visión, y al final todo se reduce a nuestro muy limitado hardware (todo depende con quien se compare).
Nuestros ojos tienen sensores de color (conos), y bastones para ver en condiciones de baja luminosidad.
Los conos son de 3 tipos - distintos tipos de células - conos L, M y S.
La sensibilidad espectral está en:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cone_cell









El color amarillo como está entre el verde y el rojo, y excita a dos tipos de células a la vez (M y L). Por eso nos resulta indistinguible el color amarillo de la mezcla de color de verde y rojo, la excitación en las células sensoras del ojo humano es la misma.






Pero puede no ser lo mismo para otros animales!!!.
Para el bicho de arriba las imágenes proyectadas por nuestros monitores deben paracerle un monitor monocromático de fósforo verde.


----------



## chclau (Jun 9, 2013)

Para mi no hay paradoja, es solamente la limitacion del HW de nuestro ojo humano como bien dijo Ardogan. En lo unico que no comparto con Ardogan es con la mantis, para mi es al reves, donde nosotros vemos una pantalla verde, ella veria quiza quichicientos colores.

Ningun color, ni los naturales, ni los artificiales, son puros, tienen un cierto ancho de banda. Pero hay colores naturales con ancho de banda estrecho, otros muy ancho.

Por ejemplo, hay reactivos quimicos de los que cambian de color ante la presencia de un acido o una base, pasando de violeta a amarillo, y cuando se ponen amarillos pueden llegar a tener una banda muy estrecha de color centrada la frecuencia del amarillo.

Despues estan los filtros opticos de color, algunos de los cuales pueden tener anchos de banda muy estrechos.

Yo pienso que para probar eso podria iluminarse con una fuente blanca lo mas plana posible en frecuencia elementos naturales, como una banana o la yema de un huevo, algo me dice que esos colores son relativamente "puros" y no mezclas de rojo y verde. Pero no tengo los elementos para comprobarlo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 9, 2013)

interesante tema. desde ya digo que la oruga fumo. Es cierto sobres los ojos, los dispositivos electrónicos de laboratorio ya han estudiado esto y lo registros pueden ser mayores como el sonido etc etc

Lo que me quede pensando usaste un *led amarillo* o un *led ambar*  sabes de que material esta compuesto para que emita esa longitud de onda


----------



## Ardogan (Jun 9, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> Para mi no hay paradoja, es solamente la limitacion del HW de nuestro ojo humano como bien dijo Ardogan. En lo unico que no comparto con Ardogan es con la mantis, para mi es al reves, donde nosotros vemos una pantalla verde, ella veria quiza quichicientos colores.
> 
> Ningun color, ni los naturales, ni los artificiales, son puros, tienen  un cierto ancho de banda. Pero hay colores naturales con ancho de banda  estrecho, otros muy ancho.



Vería quichicientos si fuera luz natural, pero la pantalla no es luz natural sino "humana", con nuestros monitores emitiendo 3 colores que alcanzan para generar el espectro humano.

Quería decir que mientras nosotros vemos - mejor dicho nuestro cerebro  ve - todo el espectro entre el rojo y el verde por superposición de rojo  y verde, la mantis siempre vería rojo y verde (se aburre). 
Donde  nosotros vemos amarillo ella vería rojo y verde, donde nosotros vemos  naranja ella vería rojo y verde, etc (no quiero seguir diciendo colores  porque no interpreto muchos más: azul, rojo, verde, amarillo, blanco,  negro - ya decir celeste para mí es una sutileza ).

Pero sí, lo dije en forma apresurada sin pensar demasiado, imaginando el espectro de emisión de una pantalla similar al de leds RGB, que a su vez lo pensé como 3 deltas en vez de ir a buscar su espectro de emisión, siendo que la emisión tiene un ancho de banda no despreciable como bien decís:






Pero esto ya no es solo una cuestión de hardware (ojo y sus células sensibles) sino de firmware y software (nuestro cerebro). Nuestro cerebro por suerte nos inventa colores, lo que de paso nos hace a nosotros los electrónicos la vida más fácil para mostrar colores (que parto sería tener que generar imágenes usando 15 leds por pixel).

Para hacer una comparación de que ve uno y otro realmente habría que tener idea de la sensibilidad espectral de la mantis.
Este animalito además ve luz polarizada linealmente (nada raro, otros animales también) y polarizada circular (esto sí ya es más raro) :





[Foto de wired.com -> http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/10/mantis-shrimp-eyes/ ]

http://web.qbi.uq.edu.au/ecovis/Images/Justin/Circular polarised light.pdf
http://spectrum.ieee.org/semiconductors/optoelectronics/mantis-shrimps-eyes-hold-key-to-new-optics
http://deepseanews.com/2013/03/supermantis/

/////////////////////////////////////////////// Agregado ///////////////////////////////////////
Encontré el espectro que ve la mantis vs humanos:
Fuente: http://arthropoda.wordpress.com/2010/03/10/mantis-shrimp-vision-preview/






Se ve que tienen receptores específicos para naranja y amarillo, pero tienen muchos más en la región azul-UV, y uno en la región de infrarrojo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 9, 2013)

Los colores primarios no son Rojo, Verde y Azul....sino Rojo, Amarillo y Azul

http://www.google.com.ar/imgres?img...Xu0UeC-MMbiiAKo8IDQAw&ved=0CDEQ9QEwAg&dur=900


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 9, 2013)

A veces confundimos, cual realmente son los colores primarios, pues, depende de si hablamos de mezcla aditiva o sustractiva. En el 1er. grupo los son, Rojo, Verde y Azul, en el 2do. alberga el Cian, Magenta y Amarillo, ambos grupos son complementarios, mientras que saturando precisamente en los 1ros. mencionados, se tiende alcanzar la luz blanca, en el otro se tiende a negro.


----------



## chclau (Jun 9, 2013)

Asi es, el ejemplo mas tipico de mezcla aditiva de luz son los sistemas de proyeccion o emision con lamparas, LEDs, TRC, etc. que usan rojo, verde y azul.

El ejemplo tipico sustractivo son las pinturas, si una pintura es roja quiere decir que absorbe un amplio rango de frecuencias salvo aquellas cercanas al rojo, las cuales refleja y por eso vemos rojo. La adicion de tres pinturas primarias deberia dar un negro... por las imperfecciones del sistema normalmente se consigue un marron tierra.


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 9, 2013)

Me alegro que esta presentación de lugar a distintas expresiones. Lo del color del led amarillo dije que era un poco alto en su medición y les aclaro que está medido con un espectrofotómetro de mi propiedad. Claro, que todo elemento de medición tiene un ancho de banda limitado por muchos elementos de su composición. 
Y me vendría fenómeno que chclau me pasara la información del químico que da amarillo de banda muy estrecho porque lo necesito para mi trabaajo. Con 10 nm de ancho de banda me conformo.
Y vuelvo a repetir: es una paradoja ( miren el diccionario).


----------



## chclau (Jun 9, 2013)

Este es un ejemplo, pero para nada cerca de los anchos de banda que vos buscas:

http://www.invitrogen.com/site/us/e...pH-Indicators/Probes-Useful-at-Acidic-pH.html

(recorre toda la hoja, hay varios)


----------



## opamp (Jun 9, 2013)

Lo "paradójico" del color amarillo(Rojo + Verde) como lo indica aquilestor es que es el intermedio(arbitro) entre el VERDE y el ROJO de los semáforos universalmente ; ó como indica Ardogan , si no funcionan las células de los conos M (detector de verde) y L (detector de rojo) no detectaríamos el amarillo y los choques que se producirián.

Los que nos gusta la pintura como arte y la prácticamos con cierta frecuencia , mezclamos los amarillos con los azules para obtener los  verdes. y si mezclamos rojos + verdes sale un color "amarronado" que lo conocemos como sucio ( un purista nunca mezcla rojo + verde , los pone juntos uno al lado del otro , pero no mezclados, a la mezcla de rojo+verde le llamaban en la antiguedad el "color del diablo"). Soy Ateo, pero nunca los mezclo, por lo desagradable del tono .


----------



## chclau (Jun 9, 2013)

Si no fueramos capaces de ver el amarillo... desde un principio no lo habriamos usado en los semaforos.

El "truco" utilizado por la combinacion de ojos y cerebro nos permite ver una amplia gama de colores... pero no a todos los vemos igual. Nos resulta mucho mas facil ver el verde que, por ejemplo, el violeta. Por eso en la TV color analogica se envian R-Y y A-Y, se prefiere reconstruir el verde porque aunque se produzcan perdidas en el proceso, el ojo es muy bueno en ver el verde asi que son perdidas menores.

Hay abejas que tienen tambien tres sensores de color pero uno de ellos es ultravioleta

http://larvalsubjects.wordpress.com/2011/10/22/local-manifestation-and-withdrawal/

Nosotros vemos a la flor amarilla completamente, la abeja la ve con dos colores marcadamente diferentes, uno cerca del centro y otro en las puntas de los petalos, la flor hace de faro de navegacion para la abeja para que "aterrice" en el centro.

Y por nuestra parte, por que hacemos la division arbitraria en el arco iris, de siete colores? Si tratamos de concentrarnos en la transicion entre colores, se hace confuso. Pero si miramos "todo", vemos sin duda varios colores distintos. En la percepcion de la luminosidad, sabemos apreciar mayor o menor amplitud. Pero en la percepcion de la frecuencia, supongo que por causas evolutivas, no apreciamos mayor o menor frecuencia sino que lo separamos en forma arbitraria en varios colores discretos.

Todo esto nos muestra cuan dificil es de definir "la realidad",... y eso sin empezar a hablar de muchisimas cosas que aunque las vemos, no las miramos.


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 10, 2013)

Chaclau, como me decis recorrí toda la hoja. Son productos que dan una emisión de color ante la excitación de otra menor longitud  de onda. Y tienen un ancho de banda muy grande. Pero el ojo siempre vé los colores centrales, es decir los de mayor emisión luminosa. Pero fijate que son colores de emisión, le sacás la excitación y desaparece el color, como los que ves con luz negra o con los leds, que son colores de emisión. Yo ando buscando,y por eso me centré en el amarillo, un colorante que diluído me de un pico de absorción en 405 nm para probar filtros de esa longitud. Pero gracias por tomarte la molestia de pasarme ese enlace. Hay muchos colorantes que se ven amarillos, pero tienen un ancho muy grande.
Como aseveré en el principio de estas notas, se va enriqueciendo el tema. Siempre nos extendemos con los temas de electrónica y generalmente se olvidan los temas que son centrales para usar la electrónica, como lo es el color. Yo vivo midiendo el color, por eso uso la electrónica como medio y por ejemplo, me da lástima cuando veo que se enfrascan en consideraciones con la programación de un pic para manejar un led RGB y no saben que es eso ni porqué son RGB.


----------

